
Why Start-up Lawyers Frustrate Me? - prakash
http://www.jasonmendelson.com/blog/archives/2008/06/why-startup-law.php.php
======
tonystubblebine
Is there any place where lawyers (or investment bankers) are rated? It seems
like this would be a nice addition to TheFunded.com.

~~~
notauser
It's an area where personal contacts can really help. I have a carefully
husbanded (and very short) list of people who will work for equity + insurance
cover.

If the list was longer I would be willing to share, but sadly there are very
few people like that and they are already very busy :/ But drinking in
lawyer/banker hangouts might net you a few good people - especially ones who
want to get out of a mega firm and have enough secondary skills to make them
valuable to a start up.

